# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  H παλιά κλούβα που ξαναγεννήθηκε!

## babis100nx

Καλησπερα παιδια πριν λιγο καιρο σε αυτη την κατηγορια ειχα ανοιξει ενα θεμα για αγορα μιας κλουβας τελικα δεν μπορεσα να αγορασω καθως δεν μπορεσα οικονομικα ετσι ειχα μια παλια σκουργιασμενη κλουβα στην οποια να φανταστειτε εσπαγαν τα συρματακια απο τις πορτες με ενα ''κλικ''  απο την τοση σκουργια ετσι πηρα χρωμα οικολογικο γιαλοχαρτα και μεσα στις γιορτες εκατσα να την βαψω και ηθελα να την μοιραστω μαζι σας.....εχω βαλει και 4 αρσενικα χτες πριν φυγω απο αθηνα(επαιζαν λιγο ξυλο) αλλα δεν προλαβα να τα φωτογραφισω..





και η παλια μου περιστερωνα που τωρα ειχε γινει αποθικη αλλα αν παω καλα απο γεννες θα ξαναγινει καναριερα αφου πρωτα την ξανα βαψω!!!  :Party0038:

----------


## serafeim

ολυ ωραια μπαμη... μπραβο σου  :Happy:

----------


## Silentpanther

ωραιος μπραβο φιλαρακι  :Jumping0011:

----------


## ninos

ωραίος !!!!!!!!!  :Happy:  Μπράβο Μπάμπη

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο μπαμπη........ πολλυ καλη δουλεια......!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Μια χαρα!! εγινε η κλουβα, καλες αναπαραγωγες σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## geog87

μπραβο Μπαμπη καλη αρχη ευχομαι!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπραβο Μπαμπη σαν καινουργια εγινε. 

παρε λιγο κουνελοσυρμα και φτιαξε καινουργια πορτακια και θα ειναι τελεια. 
αν δεν ξερεις πως να τα φτιαξεις θα σου πουμε εμεις. 

επισης μπορεις να φτιαξεις και χωρισμα με κουνελοσυρμα.

σου ευχομαι να την γεμισεις με πουλια πρωταθλητες.

----------


## babis100nx

σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια παιδια!!οδυσσεα τωρα ειμαι κοζανη γιατι εχω εξεταστικη αλλα σε 20-25 μερες θα ειμαι παλι αθήνα. αν μπορεσετε να μου πειτε πως να φτιαξω πορτακια απο κουνελοσυρμα θα το εκτιμουσα(αν και εχω κατι στο μυαλο μου)...το χωρισμα με κουνελοσυρμα πως θα το χρησιμοποιουσα μονο ως ζευγαρωστρα ετσι?ευχαριστω για τις ιδεες σου οδυσσεα και ολα τα παιδια για τα σχολια σας και τα καλα σας λογια.

----------


## Gardelius

*Μπράβο φιλε!!!! Πολυ καλη ιδέα!!! και ειναι μια τελεια κλουβα!!!!! Καλες αναπαραγωγές!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## fysaei

πολύ όμορφη την έκανες την κλούβα σου Μπάμπη !! βλέπω ταρατσούλα κι εσύ ε; προσοχή στα μεγάλα πουλιά ψηλά !!

----------


## babis100nx

τωρα επειδη δεν εχω πολλα τα εχω στον φωταγωγο περνει αρκετα ακομα  :winky:  αμα δω και αρχιζω να ζοριζομαι με τον χωρο θα φτιαξω και την πρωην περιστερωνα-αποθηκη.δεν υπαρχει φοβος στην ταρατσα απο αρπακτικα γιατι προστατευεται γυρω γυρω η κλουβα απο τα κοντρα πλακε απλα εκει που εχω ανοιχτα για να αεριζεται δεν βαζω πουλακια τοσο ψηλα για μετα το πασχα ειναι οτι πρεπει η ταρατσα μεχρι τον οκτωμβρη με το καφεδακι σου τα χαζευεις αλλα τωρα με τα κρυα!!! :12:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μπαμπη το εχεις δει αυτο το θεμα?   Η νέα μου κατασκευή!! Ζευγαρώστρα 80χ40χ40 !! 
στο #30 ποστ εχει φωτογραφιες και με τα πορτακια.

ο Αλεξ εχει δωσει ρεστα σε αυτη την κατασκευη.

----------


## babis100nx

Ευχαριστω πολυ κωστα τωρα θα κοιταξω!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

το χωρισμα στη κλουβα χρειαζεται για πολλους λογους. ειτε να βαλεις ενα ζευγαρι σε καθε χωρισμα.η να βαλεις ενα ζευγαρι στην μια μερια και στην αλλη μερια τα μικρα που θα απογαλακτησεις. η να βαλεις τα θηλυκά στη μια μερια και τα αρσενικα στην αλλη.  

τωρα πως θα το φτιαξεις θα παρεις κοντραπλακε η οτι αλλο υλικο θες, θα παρεις τις διαστασεις που εχουν οι οδηγοι 
του χωρισματος εσωτερικα και θα κοψεις το κοντραπλακε.

αφου το δοκιμασεις να μπαινοβγαινει ανετα θα κοψεις το κουνελοσυρμα στις διαστασεις του κοντραπλακε.

----------


## babis100nx

ευχαριστω κωστα το εχω σκεφτει και εγω να σου πω την αληθεια απλα σκεφτηκα αν βαλω 2 ζευγαρια με κουνελοσυρμα στην μεση δηλ 1 στην μια μερια ενα στην αλλη επειδη θα βλέποντε στην αναπαραγωγη μηπως υπάρχει προβλημμα?

----------


## οδυσσέας

γι'αυτο θα κρατησεις και το αδιαφανο (κοντραπλακε) χωρισμα. :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

ξέχασα να σου πω το κοντραπλακέ θα το κάνεις 2-3 πόντους ποιο μακρύ για να μπορείς να το πιάνεις όταν θες να το βγάλεις και σε περίπτωση που βάλεις ένα ζευγάρι σε κάθε μεριά, να μην βλέπονται.

----------


## stam64

Καλημέρα Μπάμπη, μα ακριβώς την ίδια κλούβα(σε κίτρινο) μου χάρισε γνωστός μου κ είμαι κ γώ σε φάση τριψίματος-βαψίματος.

----------


## babis100nx

Kαλη επιτυχια και σε σενα τοτε σταματη!!! :Happy0062:

----------


## stam64

Thanks, βεβαια θα το καθυστερησω λίγο γιατί δεν υπάρχει χρόνος.

----------


## zasada

Μπραβο Μπαμπη πολυ ομορφη κλουβα !!!!

----------


## babis100nx

Mερικέσ φωτογραφίες απο φετινα πουλακια εκτος απο το μοσαικ  :Jumping0011:

----------


## mitsman

ωραιος ο Μπαμπης!!! να σου ζησουν φιλαρακι!

----------


## teo24

Να σου ζησουν Μπαμπη.

----------


## οδυσσέας

να σου ζησουν Μπαμπη.

φτιαξε μεγαλυτερο πορτακι με κουνελοσυρμα για το κατω δεξια.

κανε κατι με τις ταιστρες να μην ειναι αποκατω απο πατηθρες. οι ατομικες πατηθρες ειναι καλυτερες οταν ειναι μαζι πολλα πουλια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία... μπράβο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!! Μπαμπη, καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## δημητρα

να σου ζησουν, να ειναι γερα

----------


## Gardelius

*Να τα χαίρεσαι φιλε!!!! Καλή δουλειά κ με την κλουβα!!! Κάνε όμως αυτο που ειπε και ο Κωστής!!!*

----------


## Ρία

καλα τρομερηη!!! μπράβο!!! πες μας λίγο το κόστος γιατί έχω διαβάσει ό,τι πολλοί θέλουν να βάψουν τα παλιά τους κλουβιά!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ρια, θα ελεγα να το βαψεις με ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη (εαν ειναι μεγαλη κι αξιας κλουβα) αλλιως θα ελεγα να το πεταξεις.. εχω δοκιμασει σπρει και οικολογικη μπογια σε κλουβι lovebirds και μετα απο κανα 3μηνο (το πολυ) δεν υπηρχε ιχνος μπογιας.. ενταξει ειχε μπογια σε καποια μερη απλως τα πουλακια την ειχαν ξεφλουδισει..

----------


## Ρία

εντάξει οι παπαγαλοι θα το μαδήσουν!! αλλά για καναρίνια;; κ ο μπάμπης με οικολογική την έβαψε κ δεν εχει ξεφλουδισει...ακομα...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τα καναρινακια ειναι αγγελουδια μπροστα στους παπαγαλους  :Angel09:  οσον αφορα την καταστροφικοτητα των αντικειμενων.. ενα καναρινι ποτε δεν θα σου ετρωγε 2 πληκτρα απο το λαπτοπ του θειου σου!!!  ::

----------


## Ρία

είμαστε οφ τοπικ αλλά ισχύει! ένα καναρινι δεν θα έβγαζε οφ 3 ποντίκια υπολογιστη, κάτι καλώδια από ηχεία, κ κάτι καλώδια από διάδρομο γυμναστικής.... (τα είχαμε πει αυτά!! χαχαχα  :winky:  )

----------


## babis100nx

παρακατω απο κανα 10εθρω μου βγηκε μπορει και λιγοτερο δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως να σου πω τιμη. τις πορτες τις εκοψα τις εβαλα με τροχακι να μην εξεχουν τα καγκελα τους γιατι οταν βαζεις το χερι σου πχ να καθαρισεις κουτσουλιες εσωτερικα και δεν ειναι καλα λεια η επιφανεια στο γδερνει.οποτε κατι λιγοτερο απο 10 μου βγηκε δεν θυμαμαι ομως να σου πω ακριβως γτ πινελα κτλ ειχα!!

----------


## Peri27

κουκλι εγινε .. μπραβο Μπαμπη! αντε με το καλο να μπουν τα πουλακια!!  :Happy:

----------


## babis100nx

Ευχαριστω πολυ περι!στο ποστ 23 μπορεις να δεις την κλουβα με τα πουλάκια! :-)

----------

